
U+F2D9 - naingnaing
http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/f2d9/index.htm
======
eesmith
Looks like a special use area of Unicode which is reserved for private use.

Font Awesome uses it for the Ravelry logo -
[https://fontawesome.com/icons/ravelry?style=brands](https://fontawesome.com/icons/ravelry?style=brands)
.

To the OP - why is this interesting?

